# للأهمية والحذر من نصب شركة qnet



## mr.hima (14 ديسمبر 2010)

طبعاً الموضع منقول 
*لكن انا نقلتة لأنة كان هيحصل معايا لكن كنت رافض الفكرة اصلاً لكن بعد كدة عرفت انها نصباية كبيرة 
لكن انا اعرف ناس اتنصب عليهم أو ممكن نقول حبوا يعملوا مكسب خيالي في شهر جات على دماغهم وعمالين يدورو على ناس 
اتركم مع التفاصيل *​




*للأهمية والحذر من نصب شركة qnet .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




قبل يومين سمعت أخوي يتكلم عن هذه الشركة ومتحمس

واول ما بدأ بالسالفة .. كملتها عنه .. لأني أعرفها قبل 4 سنوات

قبل 4 سنوات
جائت شركة لا اذكر اسمها 

أخذت شقه في إحدى الشقق في مدينتي كمقر لها

بدأت تستقبل النصابين والمحتالين وتلقي لهم دورات كي يورطوا الضعاف 
وهذا هو موضوعنا اليوم

الشركة هذي انسحبت والتغت 
بعد فتره وجيزه

بعد ما اكلت الناس كلهم


كلمت اخوي قالي في بريك كفي يومياً

انا أعرف الشركة ونصبها واحتيالها
وخفت انهم يأكلونهم أكل 


رحت مباشرة للمقهى بريك كفي في مدينتي


دخلت شفت لي كذا شخص
استمعت من بعيد
أخذت كرت أحدهم

ومواعيد وشغل 


بعد ماجاء الموعد 9 بالليل

ذهبت للمقى وجلسنا 5 أشخاص مع المدرب (للاسف)

ودار هذا الحوار ببيننا

واتمنى الكل يقرأهـ لأنه هو الزبده
وهو حاصل لي شخصياً

يعني اي استفسار تفضل


قبل البدأ 

هم استغلوا ضعف التفكير والوعي لدا شبابنا
ورغبتهم الجامعه بالربح السريع
وقلة ثقافتهم 

دخلوا من مبدأ العاطفه والترغيب



كيف تحصل على مليون وميتين في سنه ؟ 

قال وش يدريك انها كذبة قال من كبرها

آسف ماراح ادخل بالاستهتار أبحاول اكون جدي

وكل كلمة أقولها حاصلة 100% 

جلسنا وبدأ يتكلم عن الشركة وتأسست 1998 
ومن هالكلام

أرباحها بالسنه الأولى مليار ونصف

أعضائها 800 الف مادري مليون

والشركة لها عدة 23 فرع حول العالم
مقرها ماليزيا

ثم بدأت بالترغيب وكيف تحصل على ملايين وكيف ستحقق حلمك 
زواج
سيارة
بيت ملك
دخل إضافي

من هالخرابيط التوهمية الخيالية

ثم دخل بطريقة التعامل
وهي كالتالي


لابد إن أردت أن تكون عضو في (كويست نت)
انت تشتري (غصب) من منتجهم وأقل منتج بسعر 2500 ريال

ليش ؟

كي يعطونك يوزر 
وتكون لك شبكتك الخاصة 

ثم يبدأ مشوارك أنت تقنع الآخرين ابوك اخوك عمك صديقك 
بأن يشتروا 
ويكونو عن طريقك

إذا اشترك أحد صار في رصيدك 40دولار (يحتمون خل الدولار لتكبير الشركة)

وصاحبك 40 دولار
تمام ؟
تمام

لازم تجيب لك 6 اشخاص عشان تبدأ مشوارك في الشبكة
وينزل في رصيدك 250 دولار (اسبوعيا) يعني بالشهر 1000 دولار أي 4000 ريال او اقل بقليل
طيب ؟

اوك

ثم استرسل وقال

نحن شركة متعاقده مع شركة مايكرسوفت وفيفا 2002 ونوكيا وغيرها


----------

(أولاً)

طيب قلت لهم
انا اريد أن أشتري منتج كيف ؟

قال ادفع 2800 ريال
قلت كيف

قال نقد ..؟ يعني كاش

قلت اوكي ممكن سند او عقد ؟

قال لا ليس لدينا أي عقد او سند نحن شركة (ثقة) 
كيف ثقة ؟

قال يعني تعطيني فلوسك اشتريلك منتج وارسله
يعني مافيه سندات ولا شي

قال أبداً نحن نتعامل بالثقة

قلت أنا أول مرة أعرفك وأشوفك
لو عطيتك الفلوس وقفلت جوالك ومشيت ؟

قال لالا انا ثقة مستحيل

يعني خذني جيتك ؟

قال قريباً نبي نطبع ونسوي


------------
( ثانياً )

طيب ممتاز 

أين مقركم ؟

قال ليس لدينا مقر في السعودية الآن 
لكن قريباً ..!

قلت متى يعني 

قال الله أعلم



--------------------------

(ثالثاً)

دخلت على موقع الفيفا

ولم أجد أي أثر للشركة

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/organis...ers/index.html

اتصلت على شركة مايكرسوفت في دبي
وقالوا لي لايوجد لدينا شركة اسمها كويست نت

ولما سألني عن نشاطها
قلت لهم انه نظام التجاره الهرمية والتسويق اللاكتروني

قال لا لا ابداً هذي شركات نصب لانتعامل مع أي واحد منها ولا لدينا أي علاقة

وهذا موقع الشركة ولم أجد أي أثر للشركة كويست نت

http://www.microsoft.com/ar/sa/


وهذا رقم مايكرسوفت لمن أراد التأكد
Phone: 966 1 2188000

http://www.microsoft.com/worldwide/p...Saudi Arabia



طبعأ هذا الكلام لم أقوله للمدرب 
هذا الكلام حصل معي بالجوال بيني وبين الشركة وسوف ادرج لكم رقمها في آخر الموضوع


قلت ان مايكرسوفت .. تقول انها ليست تبعكم
قال لا بل نحن تبعها ومادري كيف

دخلنا الموقع ولم نجد شي .. 

جاء صاحبه المدرب الثاني
ولم يجدوا شي
قال
لا لا قريباً سنندرج تحت مايكرسوفت

----------------------------

(رابعاً)


اهاا طيب

ممكن سجلكم التجاري ؟

قالوا 
لايوجد لدينا سجل تجاري
كيف لايوجد ؟

انتم شركة

قالوا قريباً إن شاءا لله



----------------

إذا

لا سجل ولا مقر ونظام ودفع بالثقة 
وتقولي ادفع وشركة موثوقه ؟



--------------

سادساً

قلت لهم طيب

هل يوجد شركة بالعالم تتعامل مع العميل (بالثقة) ؟
قال لا ..
قلت كيف أنتم

قال أحنا غير ..؟

والله شر البليه مايضحك

----------------------
سابعاً

أنا أتيت بصديقي وقريبي 
ثم دفعوا كل واحد 2500 ريال

بعد فتره انت يالمدرب قفلت جوالك

انا كيف اتعامل مع صديقي وقريبي الذينا دفعوا ؟
وماموقفي منهم؟

قال

لا إن شاءا لله ماراح يكون

قلت أفرض مثلاً وش راح أسوي

قال الشكوى لله (بكل بجاحه)
--------------

قلت الشركة ممكن تفقدك أصحابك قبل المال

ممكن تفكك علاقات بسببكم

قال لا إن شاءا لله مايكون




-------------------

ثامناً

شركة أرباحها مليار ونصف في السنه
لايوجد منافس ؟
كيف ؟

مكاسب بالهبل ليش التجار مافعلوا نفس الحركة ؟

قال صعبه هذي

اهااا صعبه ..


طيب
الشركة تأسست عام 1998 
وينها لم نسمع بها ؟

قال
نحن نمشي على الاعلانات الشفاهيه (أحدى خدعهم)

كويس .. إذا كنت تمشي على الشفاهيه كيف شركتكم سوت اعلانات في بطولة كاس العالم عام 2002
ليش سوت إعلان ؟ اعتقد انها على الشفاهيه فقط ..؟


وجلست أبحث في الانترنت 
لم أجد موضوع قبيل 2010 
كل المواضيع والمنتديات كذا
ليش ؟




------------------

تاسعاً

انت يامدرب 

هل تملك مليون ؟

انت لك سنه او اكثر
اين الملايين ؟

مو معقول تبي تعطي فلوسك لغيرك ياغالي

-------------------

طبعاً

الآن الكل لديه سؤال في رأسه يريد أن يسألك

مثل


أنا أعرف واحد ينزل في حسابه 6000 ريال كل اسبوع

واحد من العيال عنده مليون بحسابه

واحد له سنين بالشركة واحد واحد واحد
وخذ من هالكلام

انا قلت للمدرب

اني لو اريد أفعل مثلك (بالاحتيال)
أذهب للشركة الأم كما زعمت وأبدأ من هناك بشبكة خاصة بي صح ؟
قال صح

تمام

لما كونت لي شبكة كبيرة جداً كما فعل احد الشباب
وصارت شبكتي فيها ناس اعرفهم ومجهولين

بعد فتره (توفيت) رحمني الله هه
او أنقطعت او مليت 


هالعالم اللي تركتهم خلفي .. من لهم ؟ وكيف يوصلون للشركة ؟

لا اعلم ولم أجد جواب



------------

عاشراًَ

طلبت موقعهم الالكتروني

قالي في قوقل بس انتبه تدخل للمنتديات وتقرأ الردود والخرابيط

(إذا كان واثق ليش يحذرنا) وهذا ما أصريت أن أعرفه واقرأ وطلع كلامي في محله


----------------

الحادي عشر


طلبت منه فتوى لهذه المعامله
فقال انها جائزه من الشيخ سلمان والشبيلي

وبحثت عن هالكلام فكان الكلام دجل وكذب وقوله مالم يقل للاسف
استهتار بالدين والعلماء


--------------

خامس مليون طعهش

طلبت من المدرب أن يعطيني أسم رئيسه المسأول

رفض رفض شديد جداً ان يعطيني اسم
وقال لايوجد لدينا رئيس

طيب رقم شي
قال لايوجد نحن قروب فقط

طيب قروب يمكن تسحب علينا

قال الساعه تأخرت ولازم اروح ادرب ناس أخرين

سلام عليكم




--------------------------------


جيت دخلت النت بدأت أبحث عن الشركة هذي

فلم أجد مايبيض الوجه
كل ماضيها أسود إن كان لها ماضي



بصراحة الشركة غريبة جداً

دخلت على منتداهم الرسمي

ثم دخلت على النبذة

http://quest.****************/montada-f9/topic-t53.htm


ستجد في نهايتها

اقتباس 




عدل سابقا من قبل هيمان محمد جمال في الأحد 27 ديسمبر 2009 - 0:52 عدل 1 مرات 



إذا 2009

أين هي عام 2000 و 2002 ليش توها تظهر ؟




---------

من الشركات الكبيرة مثل هبة الجزيرة وغيرها من الشركات التحايلية

قالت اننا جدد في هذا المجال


لكن هذه الشركة لا
قال انها قديمة

يعني من باب التجديد والتمويه*​


----------



## mr.hima (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*بإختصار الفكرة عبارة عن 


حقيقة التسويق الشبكي

يتركز عمل شركات التسويق الشبكي على دعوة الجمهور للقيام بتسويق منتجاتها مقابل الحصول على عمولات مغرية، فقد ألغت هذه الشركات دور الدعاية والوكلاء والموزعين والتجار في وصول المنتج إلى المستهلك، ومن المعلوم ان هذه الاطراف الأربعة تزيد تكلفتها على %80 من قيمة المنتج الحقيقية، فشركات التسويق الشبكي تلغي دور هؤلاء ليصل المنتج الى المستهلك مباشرة بقيمته الحقيقية.


أعضاء التسويق الشبكي

لا يكتسب الشخصي العضوية في التسويق الشبكي لدى الشركة إلا بعد شراء أحد منتجات الشركة عن طريق الانترنت ولابد أن يكون هذا الشراء عن طريق أحد أعضاء التسويق السابقين.

فإذا أراد شخص ان ينضم الى الشركة ويكون أحد أعضائها والمسوقين فيها فإنه يتعين عليه ان يشتري احد منتجات الشركة، ولن يتمكن من الشراء إلا إذا كان لديه الرقم التعريفي للشخص الذي دله على الشركة، لأن دعاية الشركة تنحصر في الاعضاء المسوقين لمنتجاتها، وقد التزمت بتقديم العمولات لهم مقابل تسويقهم لمنتجاتها فإذا لم يكن لدى الشخص أي رقم تعريفي لأحد أعضاء الشركة فإن الشركة تعتذر عن البيع له.




إذا اختل التوازن ... لا تربح شيء

فـ إذا a 

شد حيله و جمع له ناس

لكن b

تقاعس و ما سوى شي

أو جمع له كمن واحد

فـ أنت الخسران

لإنك لم تحافظ على توازن شبكتك




إذا طلبت تحويل مباشر إلى حسابك البنكي ... فستخسر 30% من قيمة ما حققت

لذا عليك أن تطلب شيكات أفضل


و هذا يخلق نوع من الضبابية

في كيفية الربح مع هذه الشركة






رأي الخبراء

يقول خبير التسويق عصام سلامة : إن الحلقة المفرغة في نظام التسويق الشبكي هو أنه غير قابل للاستمرار، فلا بد للشجرة من نهاية تصطدم بها وتتوقف الشبكة، وإذا توقف كانت الطبقات الأخيرة من الأعضاء هي الخاسرة، والطبقات العليا هي الرابحة، علما أن الطبقات الأخيرة تفوق في العدد أضعاف الطبقات العليا، وهذا يعني أن الأكثرية تخسر لكي تربح الأقلية. ولذلك فإن هذه البرامج في حقيقتها تبيع الوهم للجمهور لمصلحة القلة (أصحاب الشركة).*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

لسة واحد صحبى من حوالى اسبوعين مكلمنى عن الشركة وعايز يدخلنى معاة

اول حاجة دخلت اعمل بحث عن الشركة
لقيت ان كل مكاتبها فى قارة اسيا

ما كنش فى غير مكتب فى سوريا واتقفل واترفعت عليهم قضايا نصب هناك
وابحث فى جوجل هتلاقى كلامى
واكتشفت ان وزارة التجارة الامريكية منزلة تحذير من التعامل معاها
ومتهيالى ان صاحبها مطلوب فى الانتربول الدولى ( الله واعلم فى دى )

وبرضوا مرفوع عليها قضايا نصب فى ايران

والنكتة واحدة صحبة اختى لسة متصلة من يومين قابلينى ومشروع ربح 2000 دولار ومصممة مش تقول غير لما يتقابلوا
خلتها تتصل وتقولها كويست نت
النكتة انها مصممة انها شركة رسمية والحكومة عارفة بيها ومصممة تدخلها
واختى طبعا مش عايز تحرجها وتقولها شركة نصب واتنصب عليكم وكدة​


----------



## mr.hima (14 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> النكتة انها مصممة انها شركة رسمية والحكومة عارفة بيها ومصممة تدخلها
> واختى طبعا مش عايز تحرجها وتقولها شركة نصب واتنصب عليكم وكدة​



ما انا برضوا اللي اتصل بيا مصر اني مش فاهم الفكرة كويس وانو لازم يوصلهالي بنفسة 
قلتلو متتعبش نفسك انا رافض الفكرة بشكل عام وبردة حاول يقنعني .. قالي انا قبت فعلا ً منها ... قلتلو طب قبت بنسبة اد اية من اللي صرفتة في الاول ... مرضيش يرد عليا وقالي خليها لما نتقابل ..... بس بردة ربنا معاة انا فاهم انو اضحك علية :thnk0001:


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ما هو المشكلة يا هيما انهم بيكونه عارفين انه انتصب عليهم وعايزين يرجعه فلوسهم باى طريقه


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يا هيما قدر برضوا ان الراجل دفع 700 دولار فى حاجة ما تسواش 100 جنية مصرى مش دولار اصلا

وماحدش بيرضى يعترف انة اتنصب علية
​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*يعني نصب في نصب *
*مرسي للتحزير *
*الرب معك *


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

quiet girl قال:


> *يعني نصب في نصب *
> *مرسي للتحزير *
> *الرب معك *



ولو تعرفى اى حد ناوى يدخل فيها حذرية الاول

لان الموضوع انتشر جدا فى مصر

وخلى بالك علشان يرجعلة الفلوس الى دفعها ويبدا يكسب لازم يدخل

الاول شخصين وكل شخص علية 30 دولار
يعنى 60 دولار فى الاول
بعد كدة 6 افراد هياخد عليهم 250 دولار
ادى قولى 300
يتبقى 400 دولار
يعنى عايز 6 تانين علشان ياخد 250
و6 كمان وياخد 250 

يبقى الاجمال 750 دولار

يعنى لازم يدخل 20 شخص تحتية

وبعدها يقدر يكسب

صعب جدا انة يقدر يقنع 20 شخص انهم يدفعوا 700 دولار 

فبالتالى ممكن يقعد سنة على ما ترجعلى ال700 دولار

يبقى فين الكسب السريع هنا​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*اوكي احلي ديانة *
*هبلغ اللي اعرفة *
*مرسي ليك *


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

العفو اختى

وربنا يبعد عنا الشركات دى :d

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

انا اعرف ناس من اللى اتضحك عليهم 
للاسف فى واحدة صاحبتى كانت طااااااااااااايرة بالشركة دى 
واتصلت بيا انا وقريبتى وقالتلنا جايبالكم شغل معايا وكده 
وياعينى سابت شغلها الاولانى قالتلى كفاية الارباح اللى من الشركة دى 
وطبعااااااا اتدبست واتضحك عليها 
ربنا يرحمنا بجد من الناس دى ويحافظ على اولاده
​


----------



## mr.hima (14 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> انا اعرف ناس من اللى اتضحك عليهم
> للاسف فى واحدة صاحبتى كانت طااااااااااااايرة بالشركة دى
> واتصلت بيا انا وقريبتى وقالتلنا جايبالكم شغل معايا وكده
> وياعينى سابت شغلها الاولانى قالتلى كفاية الارباح اللى من الشركة دى
> ...



*ربنا يرحم الناس 
وربنا يعوض على صحبتك دي *​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> انا اعرف ناس من اللى اتضحك عليهم
> للاسف فى واحدة صاحبتى كانت طااااااااااااايرة بالشركة دى
> واتصلت بيا انا وقريبتى وقالتلنا جايبالكم شغل معايا وكده
> وياعينى سابت شغلها الاولانى قالتلى كفاية الارباح اللى من الشركة دى
> ...



طيب يضحك عليها نقول ماشى

لكن تسيب شغلها كمان علشانها 
دا حرام فعلا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> طيب يضحك عليها نقول ماشى
> 
> لكن تسيب شغلها كمان علشانها
> دا حرام فعلا​


بأمانة يا فادى صعبت عليا جدااااااااا
خصوصا ان شغلها التانى كان حلو 
بس هما عايشوها احلااااااام للاسف​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

mr.hima قال:


> *ربنا يرحم الناس
> وربنا يعوض على صحبتك دي *​


امين يارب 
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد ناس ماعندهاش دم يعنى اضحك عليكم ماشى ليه تخله الناس التانية يضحك عليها نصب فى نصب للاسف


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

المشكلة ان الناس مش بتفكر

وهما بيطمعوهم فى الفلوس وبيشرحا بطريقة تغرى الواحد

بس انا اول ما اتعرضت عليها بحثت عنها على النت

وجبت كل تفاصيلها وكل حاجة عنها 

وعرفت ان ال700 دولار يقعدوا فى جيبى اكرملى


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا للنصيحه


----------



## zama (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله أنا نفدت منها ..

الموقع أهووووووووو علي فكرا 

www.qnet.net

الفكرا تعتبر زي ما قال أخويا هيما ..

أنت بتعمل أكونت أسمه ir و ليك خزنة تدخلها برمز pin و بعد كدا بتاخد حاجة أسمها الـ a بلاس (( + )) 

دي الدرجات الوظيفية بالشركة ..

الفكرة بتعتمد علي نظام التسويق الشبكي اللي هو أزاي ؟؟

ليك حاجة أسمها وكالة مقسومة نصين في البداية تجيب 2 تحتيك هتاخد عليهم أستفتاح كدا 60 دولار ،

بعد كدا تجيب تحتيك 6 أفراد (( 3 هنا و وزيهم بالنص التاني )) تاخد عليهم 250 دولار و هكذا دواليك لما 

يعدي دخلك بئا 3500 دولار شهرياً بتاخد علي عمولات تانية (( أبقي قابلني )) ..

==

*حسسني إن الدولارات دي بيلاقوها في الشارع ..*

==

هو بدأ معايا الأعدة بأن في شغل تقليدي و دا بينقسم إلي :

1- توفير رأس مال ضخم لأقل مشروع يتكلف فوق الـ 80 ألف ج ..

2- في مخاطر خسارة بنسبة 30 % : 40 % ..

3- في منافسين لييييييييييك ..

4- أي مشروع بيحتاج وقت من 8 : 12 ساعة باليوم ..

==

النقيض بئا الشغل الغير تقليدي ،

أستفزني و هو بيعكس العنصر بتاع الخسارة ، قالي إن نسبة الخسارة هنا صفر % ، 

قلتله أزاي دا الحياة نفسها مخاطرة كبيرة (( هو الشغل دا بالمدينة الفاضلة )) ..

و دا الشغل اللي بيسموه الغير تقليدي ..

==

منتجاتهم أيه بئا ؟؟

1- رحلات time shared لمعظم مناطق العالم بأفخم الفنادق ، جنوب أفريقيا ، أوروبا بمتنوع دولها ، هكذا ،

بيختلف مدة التايم شير من عضوية للتانية في (( البرونزي و البلاتينيى و الماسي و الدهبي )) كل حاجة ليها سعرها ..

2- بيبيعوا ساعات ماركة h mayer أول مرة اسمع عنها ، أنا أسمع عن orient  ، rado حاجات ليها أسم ..

3- بيبعوا كريمات و مستحضرات تجميل  ..

كل المنتجات دي ليها فيديو عرررررض بالموقع شوفوه مش هتخسره حاجة ، هتلاقوا أسلوبهم جذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب ..

(( أنا دلوقتي بس عرفت إن مش حاجة بتلمع تبئا دهب )) ..

==

نصيحة الراجل لي في الأخر  ..

قالي متعرفش حد إلا لما تدخل علشان الكل هيقولك من قبل ما يسمعك دي نصب 

(( كنت عايز أقوله أنا اللي هقولك نصب لكن راعيت مشاعره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه )) 

..

==

*كلام أخويا هيما مظبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط ..*

==

أنا وقت ما قابلته من خلال واحد زميلي جالي ع الكافيه اللي بتواجد فيييييييييه ، المهم أنا أعدت شوية لكن هو مشييييييي فعمل حركة جنتل مااااااااااااااان بئا دفع حساب كل المشاريب علي أساس أنه بيكسب فلووووووووووس يعني و يغريني ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..

==

و السلام ختام ..


----------



## zama (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك يا هيما ، أنا بصرااااااااااحة أترددت في النشر ع الموقع هنا لأن أعتقد إن الموضوع مش هيهم الكل ..

فكنت بدأت ألمح للي أعرفه زي أخويا كيوبيد  ..

في النهاية بردو عشان أكون مسئول عن كلامي أقووووووووووول 

إن كل اللي قلته دا رؤيتي أنا في الشركة ، عشان أسيب أحتمالية لصدقهم و بكدا أكون حذرت و ما ظلمتهم بنفس الوقت ..

==

أشكرك ..


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 ديسمبر 2010)

نفس سيناريو الحوار يا زما هو شكل دا نظامهم مع كلة :d

يا راجل بيقولك الساعة سويسرية

ولو جبت الويب سايت بتاع الساعات السويسرية مش هتلاقى الماركة دى فيها​


----------



## kalimooo (16 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت يجو عندنا
ههههههههههههه
كانوا قالوهم
هههههههه


----------



## zama (16 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يا ريت يجو عندنا
> ههههههههههههه
> كانوا قالوهم
> هههههههه



يا حبيب قلبي الناس هنا مسالمة زيادة عن اللزوم ، بالمناسبة كل اللي أعرفهم مسيحيين ..

الناصبين بتلاقي فرصها مع مغيبي العقل  ..

أستحالة يكون أنسان عقله بيستخدمه و يتنصب عليه ، أستحااااااااااااااالة  ..


----------



## zama (16 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> نفس سيناريو الحوار يا زما هو شكل دا نظامهم مع كلة :d
> 
> يا راجل بيقولك الساعة سويسرية
> 
> ولو جبت الويب سايت بتاع الساعات السويسرية مش هتلاقى الماركة دى فيها​



يا حبيبي منتجاتهم غالية أووووووووووووووووووووي لأنها ماركات مش مسمعة مقارنة بماركات ليها أسمها ..

أنا حسبتها بعد الأعدة معاه لقيت أنها مش حلوة و كمان منتجاتهم غالية قالي ما تبص للمنتج أنتهز الفرصة لأنها فيها ربح جامد أووووووووووي ..

أخر ما أتخنقت منه روحت قلتله بأدب الأنجيل بيقول " من عرق وجهك تأكل خبزك " 
دا شغل مرفه مفيهوش تعب خالص " لا فكري و لا بدني " أعد في كافيه و ببيع للناس الكلام يبئا دا مش شغل أساساً ..

بس من وقتها بلاقي معارف تيجي تتكلم ، بحاول بأدب ما أحرجش حد ولا أصده بسييبه يسليني طول ما أنا أعد في الكافيه  ..


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> يا حبيبي منتجاتهم غالية أووووووووووووووووووووي لأنها ماركات مش مسمعة مقارنة بماركات ليها أسمها ..
> 
> أنا حسبتها بعد الأعدة معاه لقيت أنها مش حلوة و كمان منتجاتهم غالية قالي ما تبص للمنتج أنتهز الفرصة لأنها فيها ربح جامد أووووووووووي ..
> 
> ...



ياعم انا مش ليا خلق للكلام دة

اقضم الحوار من اولة احسن :budo:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 مارس 2011)

يعنى حضرتك داخل عامل 5 ردود ورا بعض فى يوم واحد ولسة مشترك النهاردة علشان تدافع عنها
وتلاقيك جايب الموضوع من جوجل اصلا
طيب انت بتكسب منها ازاى
مش انك تطمع واحد فى المكسب الى هياخدة لما يشترى حاجة ب700 دولار وهيا ما تسواش 100 دولار اصلا
اقولك ابسط مثال
هاتلى صفحة الساعات السويسرية وورينى الماركة بتاعة ساعتكم فين فيها؟
ولية مكتبها اتقفل فى بلد عربى
ولية متحرمة فى امريكا ؟
سيبك من قصة الفلوس
طول ما انت بدخلهم فلوس بالناس الى بطمعهم فى المكسب يبقى هتدفعلك لانها بتكسب من وراك اضعاف ما انت بتاخد
وبتتعب اية ان شاء الله بقى
القعدة الى بتقعدها مع الراجل الى هتكلم
هو دا تعب
دا انت بتروح كافى تشرب وقاعد فى مكانك وبتشرح على ورقة
ولا انا غلطان
وثانيا تقدر تقولى لية من اساسيات الشركة ان ما ينفعش الكلام من غير ورقة وقلم
والسيناريو بتاع لو حبينا نعمل مشروع مكسبة 2000 دولار هيتكلف كام
ونسبة الخسارة والكلام دة
اة صح ونسيت ممنوع نشر نمر يا بيتر وهيتم تبليغ الادارة دلوقتى
عندك المنتديات الخاصة بشركتكم جيب ناس منها
​


----------

